# need 5 gallon recipe for blackberry wine



## jamesngalveston (Apr 26, 2013)

can i take a 1 gallon recipe and just 5 time it...


----------



## Julie (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes you can but be cautious on how much sugar you add, only add enough to bring your sg to around 1.080.


----------

